# ****SHLINGSHOT HOW TO****



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

quick explanation how this slingshot construction works:
here we go:
i bendt two pieces of steel tubing and used a 1/4" steel plate 
(hole drilled just for looks) in between them to create the slingshot arm, i used two adjustable "4-link ends" up front at the frame and a big hyme joint in the back (allso adjustable). 

this slingshot arm pivots the axle backwards while locking up so the pinion faces the tranny, you`ll need a slip-shaft with a huge splines travel. 
and when welding the frame mounts in place you`ll have to get them at the EXACT same position as the trailing arms -but on the inside of the frame -or else it WONT work. 
-the slingshot arm and the lower trailingarms works together in this creating a big circle and thats how it works -thats the trick!! and thats the only way it will pivot the pinion like you want it to. the height of the slingshot mount on the pumpkin does allso have to be a certain height to make it work: 
-low mount pivots the axle more -high mount pivots the axle less.

if you decide to go with big cylinders like 20"s you`ll have to weld wedges under the powerballs so they lean foward a bit. (so the car can lock up without problems) theres alot more to it than this but this is atleast a start, hit me on the pm if theres something else you wanna know about it...

by badass64  



Last edited by impala_631 at Feb 21 2004, 10:16 AM


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

cut or unbolt the fatory Pbar and banana bar









before










after


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

this section of steel has to be cut(even more than the pic)










bend your tubeing


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

cut the frame, dont cut too much like in this pic










heres what a slip yoke is for those who dont know, if u need one try www.arizonadrivelines.com










360ball wedges









what it looks like in 3(common question)










in action


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

What size tubing did you use and how did you bend it? Also where did you get the 4 link ends and the big hyme joint? I remember when you were first doing this mod and you made some lowers with 4 link ends. Did this help any? Any specs on those?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ok i have a serious question. has anyone ever hopped with this slingshot set up? and if so are you getting any inches or is it dying out at about 40


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 21 2004, 03:39 AM
> *quick explanation how this slingshot construction works:
> here we go:
> i bendt two pieces of steel tubing and used a 1/4" steel plate
> ...


THESE ARE MY WORDS.

i wrote that for your webpage...

dont wanna sound rude here, but since i was the one who wrote that explanation to help you out to know how to do this construction it seems wierd to me that you put it up like that now, like you wrote it yourselfe...





Last edited by badass 64 at Feb 21 2004, 03:40 PM


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 21 2004, 07:19 AM
> *ok i have a serious question. has anyone ever hopped with this slingshot set up? and if so are you getting any inches or is it dying out at about 40*


 havent got the car together yet but it will be able to hit in the 60"s if everythings done right.


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Feb 21 2004, 04:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (badass 64 @ Feb 21 2004, 04:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_631_@Feb 21 2004, 03:39 AM
> *quick explanation how this slingshot construction works:
> here we go:
> i bendt two pieces of steel tubing and used a 1/4" steel plate
> ...


THESE ARE MY WORDS.
i wrote that for your webpage, so you are you putting it up again?[/b][/quote]
my offer still stands guys :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh+Feb 21 2004, 02:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bigdanmcintosh @ Feb 21 2004, 02:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my offer still stands guys :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
what dan?


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

I'll donate a page on my website for the slingshot info..
so it'll always be up  :biggrin: 

I just need some good pics, like these, and some tech info..
whatever you guys have, I'll put it up


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## g-bodylifted (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 20 2004, 09:39 PM
> *hit me on the pm if theres something else you wanna know about it...*


 lmao

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Did You Even Write This?

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Feb 21 2004, 01:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (badass 64 @ Feb 21 2004, 01:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_631_@Feb 21 2004, 03:39 AM
> *quick explanation how this slingshot construction works:
> here we go:
> i bendt two pieces of steel tubing and used a 1/4" steel plate
> ...


THESE ARE MY WORDS.

i wrote that for your webpage...

dont wanna sound rude here, but since i was the one who wrote that explanation to help you out to know how to do this construction it seems wierd to me that you put it up like that now, like you wrote it yourselfe...[/b][/quote]
sorry i copied and pasted it-just found it


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-bodylifted+Feb 21 2004, 06:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (g-bodylifted @ Feb 21 2004, 06:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_631_@Feb 20 2004, 09:39 PM
> *hit me on the pm if theres something else you wanna know about it...*


lmao

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Did You Even Write This?

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:[/b][/quote]
it was easier to copy and paste it then rewrite everything, damm i was tring to help badass's pm box out


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Feb 20 2004, 10:16 PM
> *What size tubing did you use and how did you bend it? Also where did you get the 4 link ends and the big hyme joint? I remember when you were first doing this mod and you made some lowers with 4 link ends. Did this help any? Any specs on those?*


 1 1/2" tubeing that is made for roll cages, it was bent with a tube bender, ends were bought from a local raceing shop, the trailing arms didnt work that great cuz the bushings werent big enouge witch caused the hymes to bend


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

how is the "body roll" when driving compared to a stock settup, and is there a lot of stress on the mount on rear end when body sway is applied?




wassup nicke (spelling?) how expensive is chrome on your side of the planet?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 20 2004, 11:19 PM
> *ok i have a serious question. has anyone ever hopped with this slingshot set up? and if so are you getting any inches or is it dying out at about 40*


 I think I know what your gettin at.


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey BADASS, if you look at the bottom of the original post, he gives you credit for your words bro! no need to be offended...


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vwlownslo_@Feb 22 2004, 05:26 PM
> *Hey BADASS, if you look at the bottom of the original post, he gives you credit for your words bro! no need to be offended...*


 yeah he's edited it now... 

but we're cool now no hard feelings i just had to speak my mind and we have solved everything in PM, i got nothing but love for impala_631!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 21 2004, 08:30 PM
> *how is the "body roll" when driving compared to a stock settup, and is there a lot of stress on the mount on rear end when body sway is applied?
> 
> 
> ...


 check your PM buddy!


----------



## impalalow (Dec 10, 2002)

hey bad ass you need not worry we all know you are the one who stareted this thing so Thanks Bro !


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Just wanted to pinpoint out what Vmax had going on. Similiar to the "sling shot" and it hopped very well. :biggrin: 


Look really closely above the drive shaft. See that bar? Thats there performing the job of the sling shot....well almost. It holds the pinion straight...but did not hold side to side. Thats what the two top banana bars where for...more for show though.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

See...in reality...the two top banana bars where not doing much. They would a little for side to side action..but the bar going from the top of the pumpkin up in the frame is doing the major work.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

thats still one of my favourite hoppers, v-mav cars allways have that little extra!


----------



## babybluecaprice (Sep 24, 2003)

does anyone know if this will work on a big body car like a caprice?
If anyone has done this to a caprice please let me know... thank you :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by babybluecaprice_@Feb 23 2004, 02:13 PM
> *does anyone know if this will work on a big body car like a caprice?
> If anyone has done this to a caprice please let me know... thank you :biggrin:*


 Yes, it will work on almost anything. :biggrin: Clearance will determine to what extreme you can modify....and even that can be manipulated.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i wouldnt do a slingshot to a cap, i would just extend the upper trailing arms


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 23 2004, 10:34 PM
> *i wouldnt do a slingshot to a cap, i would just extend the upper trailing arms *


  ...yeah thats way cleaner on those.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

A slingshot style does allow for a easier lock up then a normal four link though.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 24 2004, 05:25 AM
> *A slingshot style does allow for a easier lock up then a normal four link though.*


 yeah and it dosent get any bend in it from 3 wheeling either but if i were to give a g-body for example a great big lockup, i would relocate the upper frame mounts and stretch the uppers and that way "fool" the geometry to get it to control the pinion angle after how lockedup/dumped the car is, so the pinion allways faces the tranny.
(i know you allready know that) :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Feb 24 2004, 04:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (badass 64 @ Feb 24 2004, 04:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Feb 24 2004, 05:25 AM
> *A slingshot style does allow for a easier lock up then a normal four link though.*


yeah and it dosent get any bend in it from 3 wheeling either but if i were to give a g-body for example a great big lockup, i would relocate the upper frame mounts and stretch the uppers and that way "fool" the geometry to get it to control the pinion angle after how lockedup/dumped the car is, so the pinion allways faces the tranny.
(i know you allready know that) :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Funny....... I'm working on that now :biggrin: . I'm not really going for a mean lock-up though. I'm doing it for better motion in the rear end. I just cut the entire rear crossmember out of the frame last nite. My upper arm is gonna be more"V" shaped than the sling shot too. I found some real interasting stuff that allowed me to fab the arm easily. I also made round lower arms to match


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS+Feb 25 2004, 06:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SERIOUSHYDROS @ Feb 25 2004, 06:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny....... I'm working on that now :biggrin: . I'm not really going for a mean lock-up though. I'm doing it for better motion in the rear end. I just cut the entire rear crossmember out of the frame last nite. My upper arm is gonna be more"V" shaped than the sling shot too. I found some real interasting stuff that allowed me to fab the arm easily. I also made round lower arms to match[/b][/quote]
thats cool, relocating the uppers sure is a good "trick"!
good luck with everything buddy! :cheesy:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

This is the first time ive looked at one of these "sling shot rear end" topics....... and i have to ask..... why does everyone act like this is something new and innovative???

Go look at the rear end of a 1958 Impala....


----------



## azpitbull (Mar 23, 2002)

thats what i said on one of the other similar toppings. But they call 58 impala set up a wishbone and i guess its different from slingshot. looks really similar to me.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 16 2004, 03:04 PM
> *This is the first time ive looked at one of these "sling shot rear end" topics....... and i have to ask..... why does everyone act like this is something new and innovative???
> 
> Go look at the rear end of a 1958 Impala....*


 yes it LOOKS like a 58 but it doesnt work like a slingshot, put 20" cylinders on a 58 and i know it will not work


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Apr 16 2004, 11:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_631 @ Apr 16 2004, 11:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Apr 16 2004, 03:04 PM
> *This is the first time ive looked at one of these "sling shot rear end" topics....... and i have to ask..... why does everyone act like this is something new and innovative???
> 
> Go look at the rear end of a 1958 Impala....*


yes it LOOKS like a 58 but it doesnt work like a slingshot, put 20" cylinders on a 58 and i know it will not work [/b][/quote]
Of course 20" cylinders wont work on a stock 58 rear end.... and why would you want to anyways? I asked why people act like this "new and innovative"?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

i came up with that name, and the only reason i did that was to not have to explain how i did that construction from the beginning every time someone asked what it was because then i would have to say:

((a "wishbone arm" with two frame mounts in the front with "rod end" mounts, one hymejoint in the back of the "wishbone arm" to connect to the rear axle mount, all the monts has to be set up exact so it pivots the rearaxle backwards when locking up so the pinion is allways is facing the tranny no matter what height you drive car.))
...so that was it, just to make it simple.
i know what the 58 rearend looks like and i see what you mean jason cuz they do look pretty much the same... 



Last edited by badass 64 at Apr 18 2004, 04:26 PM


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

somebody post a pic of a 58 rear setup


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 18 2004, 10:27 AM
> *somebody post a pic of a 58 rear setup*


This is the only one i could find right off hand, it was the centerfold in the mag so please excuse the line down the middle. Maybe i can find a better pic tonight or tomorrow.

Basically a 58 rear end has an upper arm that attaches to the top of the rear end housing at 1 point, and attaches to the frame at 2 points. Looks like a slingshot is just a modified version of it.

Chevrolet only used this design for 1958 because of problems with the mounts ripping off, in 59 they went to the panhard bar.












Last edited by JasonJ at Apr 18 2004, 12:29 PM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Here.......


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

damn!! :0 Seems like that would be the way to go then........but I guess finding 58's is easier said than done


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 18 2004, 07:36 PM
> *damn!! :0 Seems like that would be the way to go then........but I guess finding 58's is easier said than done*


 Well you dont want a 58 rearend because the mounts tear/rip off after a while (unless you just have 8" in the back and only go up & down). Thats why GM only used it for one year.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 17 2004, 08:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Apr 17 2004, 08:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course 20" cylinders wont work on a stock 58 rear end.... and why would you want to anyways? I asked why people act like this "new and innovative"?[/b][/quote]
the reason its new and innovative, is beacause u CAN run 20"cylinders and still lay frame, full three wheel on both sides with no binding, so i say once again they only look similar, the mount for a slingshot are in completely different spots(which is very important)


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Apr 19 2004, 05:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_631 @ Apr 19 2004, 05:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the reason its new and innovative, is beacause u CAN run 20"cylinders and still lay frame, full three wheel on both sides with no binding, so i say once again they only look similar, the mount for a slingshot are in completely different spots(which is very important)[/b][/quote]
So its just a modified version of a 58 rear end.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

So what do you guys think of this? Its a Watts link.


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 19 2004, 07:12 PM
> *So what do you guys think of this? Its a Watts link.
> 
> 
> ...


 hey, I have that same picture!

I actuall was thinking about doing that mod on my 64, but I think the travel is very linited with that


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh+Apr 19 2004, 06:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bigdanmcintosh @ Apr 19 2004, 06:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Apr 19 2004, 07:12 PM
> *So what do you guys think of this? Its a Watts link.
> 
> 
> ...


hey, I have that same picture!

I actuall was thinking about doing that mod on my 64, but I think the travel is very linited with that[/b][/quote]
Yea, you would have to modify that for more travel.... the bar that spins in the middle, make it a little taller and an "S" shape and make it able to rotate more, and lengthen the bars..... i wonder if it would work? Im sure someone could play around with that and make it work. 



Last edited by JasonJ at Apr 19 2004, 06:59 PM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its good and all if u want to lock up high

but me personally dont like anything past 10s in the back. im running only 8's right now. and i didnt even have to notch my frame. i like it when it locks up nice and level. not like a clown car to show all the dirt and mud most guys got under the car....


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 19 2004, 03:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Apr 19 2004, 03:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So its just a modified version of a 58 rear end.....[/b][/quote]
NO!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: its no a 58 suspension, it doesnt even work close to a 58, the car has different mounts,measurments and geometry so they are in no way alike EXCEPT FOR LOOKS!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 19 2004, 05:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Apr 19 2004, 05:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, you would have to modify that for more travel.... the bar that spins in the middle, make it a little taller and an "S" shape and make it able to rotate more, and lengthen the bars..... i wonder if it would work? Im sure someone could play around with that and make it work.[/b][/quote]
Too late....already done. I don't know who did this though.











I do see a problem with this set on going high though. As the back end goes up the lower trailing arms pull forward....to what extreme depends on the extension of EVERYTHING. The top bar could be moved down and forward like most of the slingshots...but the rear "WATTS" would bind up as the axle is pulled forward by the lower trailing arms. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Apr 20 2004, 04:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_631 @ Apr 20 2004, 04:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: its no a 58 suspension, it doesnt even work close to a 58, the car has different mounts,measurments and geometry so they are in no way alike EXCEPT FOR LOOKS!!![/b][/quote]
So its just a modified version of a 58 rear end.....


----------



## azpitbull (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 20 2004, 07:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Apr 20 2004, 07:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So its just a modified version of a 58 rear end.....[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 20 2004, 01:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Apr 20 2004, 01:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So its just a modified version of a 58 rear end.....[/b][/quote]
u dont know how the slingshot setup works, the pinion adjust down when u lower the car, and it points up when u raise the car, a 58 does not do that, u can make a 58 do it but its not as easy as just modifiying it, u would have to take all the mounts off relocate them, add a hyme to the end of the arm, most likley you would want to reinfoce the arm, plus it would have to be choped to get it to fit like its supose to fit in side the frame rails,u might as well be starting all over, the only thing u would be useing is the arm, why not just make a new one out of tube that would look cleaner and fit better,not to mention be way stronger,SO, its not just a modified 58....., THE ONLY THING THEY HAVE IN COMMON IS THAT THE ARE BOTH Y SHAPED!!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Apr 21 2004, 05:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_631 @ Apr 21 2004, 05:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u dont know how the slingshot setup works, the pinion adjust down when u lower the car, and it points up when u raise the car, a 58 does not do that, u can make a 58 do it but its not as easy as just modifiying it, u would have to take all the mounts off relocate them, add a hyme to the end of the arm, most likley you would want to reinfoce the arm, plus it would have to be choped to get it to fit like its supose to fit in side the frame rails,u might as well be starting all over, the only thing u would be useing is the arm, why not just make a new one out of tube that would look cleaner and fit better,not to mention be way stronger,SO, its not just a modified 58....., THE ONLY THING THEY HAVE IN COMMON IS THAT THE ARE BOTH Y SHAPED!!!!!![/b][/quote]
So its just a modified version of a 58 rear end.....


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

LOFL.... 

Yup although it looks a lot neater and cleaner.

The Watts linkage will work a treat with the correct ends in the arms 

I still cant help thinking that the sideways stress on the slingshot will be too much after time, exactly the same prob the 58 had but this time with tubes and not pressed steel....

still this an old disagreement and best left alone.....


----------



## tenxo (Mar 8, 2002)

More on this for me. Thanks


----------



## tenxo (Mar 8, 2002)

is it absolutely necassary to remove the banana bar and panhard bar. or is this just for looks.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tenxo_@May 6 2004, 04:45 PM
> *is it absolutely necassary to remove the banana bar and panhard bar. or is this just for looks.*


 You'll have to remove it if you're building a slingshot or else it wont work.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Alright, this will be my next winter project. Can anyone define where the ends get welded or what it will look like?????

Also, how high do you know to may the perch on the top of the axle????


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

has any one seen one of these pumps before??? they came out in lrm japan 











Last edited by Hialeah56 at May 6 2004, 11:22 AM


----------



## ASIAN BOI (Mar 1, 2004)

Ay Homie, stop posted this japanese pump shit, this thread has noth'n to do wit it pEACE


----------



## tenxo (Mar 8, 2002)

Is anyone selling these slingshot joints already made or would some one make me one...

I dont have the equipment or time, to try it and maybe mess it up a few time before gtting it right... plus give some specs like where the mounts go on the frame and the pumpkin since you stated many times that it is very very important...


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tenxo_@May 6 2004, 08:25 PM
> *Is anyone selling these slingshot joints already made or would some one make me one...
> 
> I dont have the equipment or time, to try it and maybe mess it up a few time before gtting it right... plus give some specs like where the mounts go on the frame and the pumpkin since you stated many times that it is very very important...*


 I dont have enough time to hook you up with one myselfe. I bet there's some dude over there thou that could help you out.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 20 2004, 08:54 PM
> *cut the frame, dont cut too much like in this pic
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN......... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


The info savvy pics are broken..............

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 21 2004, 12:19 AM
> *ok i have a serious question. has anyone ever hopped with this slingshot set up? and if so are you getting any inches or is it dying out at about 40*


 I have..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC+Jul 13 2004, 09:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Street Riders KC @ Jul 13 2004, 09:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Feb 21 2004, 12:19 AM
> *ok i have a serious question. has anyone ever hopped with this slingshot set up? and if so are you getting any inches or is it dying out at about 40*


I have..
















[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Krazyscustoms (Jan 20, 2003)

Has any body built any these yet thats, that can send me more pics an measuremets, Or thats built one that can build another an an set me up with some measuremets to mount it. All the local street rod shops wanna mount it a diffrent way so that every time the car goes up or down it screwes up the pinion angle BAD some body HELP ME WITH THIS


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Krazyscustoms_@Jul 14 2004, 02:16 PM
> *Has any body built any these yet thats, that can send me more pics an measuremets, Or thats built one that can build another an an set me up with some measuremets to mount it. All the local street rod shops wanna mount it a diffrent way so that every time the car goes up or down it screwes up the pinion angle BAD some body HELP ME WITH THIS*


 i want the same shit!!!!

someone make a slingshot for me !!! :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'll make a topic about it with everything yall need to know as soon as i get my rearend back from the chrome shop. Allso a friend of mine on here is making a webpage about it and that one should be up as soon as I get the pics.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Here's an old pic of my 64 when I first did this construction. I just got the slingshot arm back from the chromeshop now and I'm just about finished with the frame wrap, the belly is getting painted too soon. I'll post up all measurements as soon as the rear end comes back frome chrome.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Any idea how many pumps he was using, and what was the height?


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jul 15 2004, 12:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks baadass64.... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jul 15 2004, 12:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 As soon as possible, please provide your friends link and some of your pictures....


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

the mc is a double and he is hitting 75"s


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac on chrome_@Jul 15 2004, 07:59 AM
> *the mc is a double and he is hitting 75"s*


 double piston to the nose?? :0


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW+Jul 15 2004, 08:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (THA CREW @ Jul 15 2004, 08:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cadillac on chrome_@Jul 15 2004, 07:59 AM
> *the mc is a double and he is hitting 75"s*


double piston to the nose?? :0[/b][/quote]
Nope, just (2) 1" Hi-Low pumps..


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

Any close up pics of the slingshot on the M.C.? Any pics of it laid?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Here's a cople more pics of how it get's the job done...

Locked up:


















Dumped:










On 3:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'll post everything on here as soon as I get that damn rearend housing back from the damn chrome shop...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jul 16 2004, 12:18 AM
> *I'll post everything on here as soon as I get that damn rearend housing back from the damn chrome shop...*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


ETA?????????


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

COME ON CHROME SHOP. HURRY UP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

lo 64 where did you get the pic?? :0


----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

How many different Mounting holes do you have there? I guess if you put a few in there, it would help tweaking the setup.

Any advantage to giving multiple (2 or 3) mounting height holes in the back for even more flexibiliy ?


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2004, 11:41 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: Peep the GOLD undercarriage. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

When I gain the knowledege, I will share it with everyone......unless somebody does it first.....


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL+Jul 16 2004, 05:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (82 REGAL @ Jul 16 2004, 05:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2004, 11:41 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: Peep the GOLD undercarriage. :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
I now its not gold !!! 
but its a poor mans gold !!! hahaha :biggrin: 

But its mine !!  :biggrin:


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2004, 07:41 PM
> *When I gain the knowledege, I will share it with everyone......unless somebody does it first.....
> 
> *


     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_u_2_envy (Jun 9, 2003)

hey can some one please tell what is a sling for like what is its purpose


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

well i never. rope type stuff instead if chains


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

--- DO you guys have a problem with your drive shafts coming out of teh slip unit while posting a 3-wheel???? I do ....... I just broke mine today where the male end comes into contact with the rubber bushing & end cap ......


---- If not -- How much of a "Colaspable" slip unit do you guys have installed...??????????? I thinkmine was a 7" unit & it still started to bind up when i locked my 20" cylinders up -- i had to chain it off at about 16" or so .......


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

--- Oh yeah , I have noticed that my upper trailing arm mounts & the lower mounts on the rear end housing are flexing & are undergoing some serious stress & movement......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn.....you gettin' up there, PM Baddass64 Bob, I believe he's runnin' 20's on a setup!!!!!!!!

L8


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2004, 01:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Still no updates


----------



## dabomb (Aug 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by black64ss+Jul 16 2004, 11:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (black64ss @ Jul 16 2004, 11:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now its not gold !!! 
but its a poor mans gold !!! hahaha :biggrin: 

But its mine !!  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dabomb+Jul 22 2004, 08:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dabomb @ Jul 22 2004, 08:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice work... :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Thanks Homie ! :biggrin:


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

ok here the [ blue print ] off how to build a sling shot by 
black64ss :biggrin:  
remember i make it for my 64 impala so al the measerment are for a 64 impala and similar to a 64


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

DING DING DING DING.............










We have a mother fuckin' winner.........You guys have no idea how fast I hit the print button!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

And some real pictures


----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

Very nicely done!

Thanks for taking the time to post that up!

Chris


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

Finally! What we have all been waiting for! :thumbsup: 

Thanks everyone who contributed to the pics and details. hopefully this winter i will "borrow" your invention.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice pics, what did you use for the ends that mount to the frame just pipe with bushing's in them?


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 22 2004, 05:25 PM
> *Nice pics, what did you use for the ends that mount to the frame just pipe with bushing's in them?*


 I will post a pic what i used 

i must go to work now  

later :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black64ss+Jul 22 2004, 05:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (black64ss @ Jul 22 2004, 05:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie ! :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
Nice work bro, but that's one hella stretched breakline! :biggrin: 
Keep up the good work and get a longer one.  
I cant wait to get my rear end from the chromeshop so I can post everything up on here...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Jul 23 2004, 12:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (badass 64 @ Jul 23 2004, 12:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work bro, but that's one hella stretched breakline! :biggrin: 
Keep up the good work and get a longer one.  
I cant wait to get my rear end from the chromeshop so I can post everything up on here...[/b][/quote]
i now i now hahahaha :biggrin: 


this pic was just made 
when i fired my hydrolics up for the first time  with 16 inch cilinders 

so i must defenitly have a longer brake line !!! hahaha
also my driveaxle must have a slipyoke and my centerbearing must have a solid house


----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)

Do you think that this measerment will fit my 61 impala? I'll use 10" cylinders with coil-over. :uh: :uh:


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by igorgulla_@Jul 23 2004, 07:50 AM
> *Do you think that this measerment will fit my 61 impala? I'll use 10" cylinders with coil-over. :uh:  :uh:*


This is my homies Thongdee 60 impala
He made his slingshot with my blue print
and the same measerments :biggrin:  
and it works great !! 
so i dont think a 61 impala will be'much different


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by black64ss+Jul 23 2004, 09:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (black64ss @ Jul 23 2004, 09:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--igorgulla_@Jul 23 2004, 07:50 AM
> *Do you think that this measerment will fit my 61 impala? I'll use 10" cylinders with coil-over. :uh:  :uh:*


This is my homies Thongdee 60 impala
He made his slingshot with my blue print
and the same measerments :biggrin:  
and it works great !! 
so i dont think a 61 impala will be'much different  



















[/b][/quote]
WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS ARE THOSE?


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE+Jul 23 2004, 08:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PROJECT6DEUCE @ Jul 23 2004, 08:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS ARE THOSE?[/b][/quote]
also 16


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 22 2004, 05:25 PM
> *Nice pics, what did you use for the ends that mount to the frame just pipe with bushing's in them?*


this is what i made










inserts and uni mounts  

thanks thongdee for the picture


----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by black64ss+Jul 23 2004, 12:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (black64ss @ Jul 23 2004, 12:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--igorgulla_@Jul 23 2004, 07:50 AM
> *Do you think that this measerment will fit my 61 impala? I'll use 10" cylinders with coil-over. :uh:  :uh:*


This is my homies Thongdee 60 impala
He made his slingshot with my blue print
and the same measerments :biggrin:  
and it works great !! 
so i dont think a 61 impala will be'much different  



















[/b][/quote]
thanks... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Thongdee (May 22, 2002)

so welcome  it works perfect


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Glad to see you guys hooking up your cars with those rear ends... :cheesy:


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

slingshot........ :thumbsup: 



cant wait to start fabbing this up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm still waiting for Baddass64 to post his Chrome blinging, slingshot!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 27 2004, 07:17 AM
> *I'm still waiting for Baddass64 to post his Chrome blinging, slingshot!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2079535[/snapback]​*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 29 2004, 05:56 PM
> *
> [snapback]2088362[/snapback]​*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

HAHA......Nicke - I'm patient!!!!

I'll be starting my today or tomorrow, but still want to see yours!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I started on mine........have the brackets welded in place and am finishing the fab of the slingshot...........

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT...........


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

none of the pics work anymore, somebody must have them saved, post them up.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by black64ss_@Jul 22 2004, 12:53 PM
> *And some real pictures
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to the pictures??


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

[attachmentid=34702]
[attachmentid=34706]
[attachmentid=34704]
[attachmentid=34702]


----------



## smith638 (Apr 6, 2004)

to good to die


----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)

Mine.....


----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## smith638 (Apr 6, 2004)

damn that looks nice did you make yours or did you buy it from someone


----------



## smith638 (Apr 6, 2004)

also did you extend your lowers at all?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Nice work all you copycats!!!!!!!!! j/p  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Here's mine......

Lil' bit of stick welding.......


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 21 2004, 05:47 AM
> *Nice work all you copycats!!!!!!!!! j/p   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2234069[/snapback]​*



hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

What is the sling shot for? is that like and upper control arm to get the rear end closer to the front?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Keeps the body straight when doing a full lockup. You also can remove teh banana bar and Panhard bar.......


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

cool , thank you.


----------



## smith638 (Apr 6, 2004)

my wire fed 220 welder will work fine for doing this and wraping a frame right? i have a stick welder too but i was having problems using it last time i tried


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smith638_@Sep 21 2004, 01:34 PM
> *my wire fed 220 welder will work fine for doing this and wraping a frame right? i have a stick welder too but i was having problems using it last time i tried
> [snapback]2234934[/snapback]​*


What rod were you using........ size and number along with Amps you're trying to weld at....


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Edit.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black64ss_@Sep 21 2004, 04:46 PM
> *hahaha :biggrin:
> [snapback]2234348[/snapback]​*


Just kidding buddy, I'm glad that the thing I came up with got so appreciated and that alot of fellow riders wanted to build one for them selfes!
There's Slingshots all across the globe now thanx to this website...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 22 2004, 02:17 AM
> *Just kidding buddy, I'm glad that the thing I came up with got so appreciated and that alot of fellow riders wanted to build one for them selfes!
> There's Slingshots all across the globe now thanx to this website...
> [snapback]2236699[/snapback]​*


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

Takin iT To The Top! we can't lose shit like this people.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

you must remove them ........... I have the slingshot/wishbone setup in my 64 & it works fine .... The only problems I have found out was that while doing big 3wheels -- The drive shaft tends to want to pull out of the slip unit, the rims crush the exhaust against the frame & it rubs in the wheel wells..... 



thats only while doing a 3wheel ........ otherwise it works great for side to side stability , & hold a pinion angle just as nicely as it says.......


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 22 2004, 01:17 AM
> *Just kidding buddy, I'm glad that the thing I came up with got so appreciated and that alot of fellow riders wanted to build one for them selfes!
> There's Slingshots all across the globe now thanx to this website...
> [snapback]2236699[/snapback]​*





-- I dont know who first came up with the idea of dropping it into a Impala but , the system has been around for many years .....
They sell a kit in Summit racing or Jegs racing mail order catalogs ........ they are listed as a "Wishbone Track Locator kit" -- that is what i have always known it as & I actually was at a standstill thinkin about adding that mail order part to my car. That was until my buddy "Lavish" told me about you & your car way back when i first joined layitlow.......... When you sent us some pics of it actually being installed -- Your work inspired me to add my locator kit ......... The shape of your wishbone should have a Patent on it .... that is your trade mark in my eyes... BOB_T


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE'S A 4 LINK WE JUST FINISHED FOR A CUSTOMER


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2004, 05:00 AM
> *HERE'S A 4 LINK WE JUST FINISHED FOR A CUSTOMER
> [snapback]2423976[/snapback]​*


damn ron you have done it agian
how long are them arms?got any more pics of it?
much props :biggrin: 
ben


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 18 2004, 09:35 PM
> *damn ron you have done it agian
> how long are them arms?got any more pics of it?
> much props  :biggrin:
> ...


NAW BEN ...JUST THOSE PICS....THE TRAILING ARMS ARE 1'' LONGER THEN STOCK


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 17 2004, 02:28 PM
> *-- I dont know who first came up with the idea of dropping it into a Impala but , the system has been around for many years .....
> They sell a kit in Summit racing or Jegs racing mail order catalogs ........ they are listed as a "Wishbone Track Locator kit" -- that is what i have always known it as & I actually was at a standstill thinkin about adding that mail order part to my car. That was until my buddy "Lavish" told me about you & your car way back when i first joined layitlow.......... When you sent us some pics of it actually being installed -- Your work inspired me to add my locator kit ......... The shape of your wishbone should have a Patent on it .... that is your trade mark in my eyes... BOB_T
> [snapback]2421173[/snapback]​*


When I first did it I had never ever seen anything like it, so I know I did come up with it. Not saying someone else did not also do it somewhere else, what I do know is that since I showed it on the internet I have helped at least 12 guys build rear ends like that...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 19 2004, 01:25 AM
> *When I first did it I had never ever seen anything like it, so I know I did come up with it. Not saying someone else did not also do it somewhere else, what I do know is that since I showed it on the internet I have helped at least 12 guys build rear ends like that...
> [snapback]2427150[/snapback]​*




Without a doubt ......... i would have passed on it if I wasnt introduced to you, thru a guy on here named "Lavish"........ You sent him some email pics of what your car could do & it made me change my mind about not adding it in ...... 

I followed what you told me about the geometry & everythig except for bending it -- I couldnt find anyone to bend the steel for me so , i made mine look this the kit from Summit Racing ........... I also couldnt find the bushing ends you guys have but, I am rebuilding another one over winter & it will be better this time...... 


-- Without a doubt -- You Changed my mind & influenced me to install it on my 64 ........... & i know 1LO64 did the same shit ------ :0 


-- So did a couple fellows down in Phoenix Arizona -- They have a Lighter metallic silvery blue 64............ 




---- Thanks Homie --------------------->


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 19 2004, 05:37 AM
> *Without a doubt ......... i would have passed on it if I wasnt introduced to you, thru a guy on here named "Lavish"........ You sent him some email pics of what your car could do & it made me change my mind about not adding it in ......
> 
> I followed what you told me about the geometry & everythig except for bending it -- I couldnt find anyone to bend the steel for me so , i made mine look this the kit from Summit Racing ........... I also couldnt find the bushing ends you guys have but, I am rebuilding another one over winter & it will be better this time......
> ...



Yup.....she's in place right now and works like a charm!!


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

This thread is all fucked up.

Can someone "fix" the pictures?

I'm sure tons of people would benefit from it.


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

I think the pictures can be found on badass64:s website?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2004, 03:00 AM
> *HERE'S A 4 LINK WE JUST FINISHED FOR A CUSTOMER
> [snapback]2423976[/snapback]​*


tight work


----------



## juicdcutlass (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 2 2004, 07:51 PM
> *tight work
> 
> 
> ...


Those trailing arms would look better in chrome ... :biggrin: 

Matter of fact a chrome slingshot would be hott too.. :0  

Pics coming soon...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2004, 04:00 AM
> *HERE'S A 4 LINK WE JUST FINISHED FOR A CUSTOMER
> [snapback]2423976[/snapback]​*


you really like our rear end setup i see


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

this is a bad as fuck 4 link built by ron, mad props


----------



## brokenshamless (Nov 10, 2004)

how do you like this one???


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

pics arent working and cant find it onwebsite if anyone saved themcould you please post them i would rather do it right the first time...thanks


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Dec 6 2004, 04:45 AM
> *pics arent working and cant find it onwebsite if anyone saved themcould you please post them i would rather do it right the first time...thanks
> [snapback]2478722[/snapback]​*


Run a search!!


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

yeah i did run a search still cant find blue print pic


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Dec 6 2004, 03:44 PM
> *yeah i did run a search still cant find blue print pic
> [snapback]2479884[/snapback]​*


blueprints have not been posted..........


----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)

Mine mounted...


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

thanx mate that will help


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by igorgulla_@Dec 6 2004, 08:36 PM
> *Mine mounted...
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get that brake line??? Nobody around here will sell shit like this ...... all these 4x4 places & they wont sell anything unless they install it ......


----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 7 2004, 10:40 AM
> *Where did you get that brake line??? Nobody around here will sell shit like this ...... all these 4x4 places & they wont sell anything unless they install it ......
> [snapback]2481690[/snapback]​*



Brazil homie......    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

Ok homie here the Slingshot Blueprint for you  :biggrin:  
















































































:thumbsup:


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

and offcourse mounted on my imp :biggrin:


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

thanx mate but to late already finished thanx any way i did it a little different ill show pix tomorrow


----------



## losixfor (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2004, 09:28 PM
> *NAW BEN ...JUST THOSE PICS....THE TRAILING ARMS ARE 1'' LONGER THEN STOCK
> [snapback]2426743[/snapback]​*


are the extended before the bend or being the bend. the bend im talking about is the slight bend in the bottom control arm


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by igorgulla_@Dec 7 2004, 08:37 AM
> *Brazil homie......       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2481864[/snapback]​*



LOL!! GOOD ONE !!!!!! I would be shit out of luck to find one in my city ..

otherwise i think i might have to hire some L.I.L resources to help me find one......... I might just have to buy yours from you -- Its already used right ??? LOL!!!!! 


Good job on that frame of yours......... You got yourself one hell of a tank !!!!!!!!!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

do you have any problems with the rear end swaying?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Dec 12 2004, 12:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



considering the rear trailing arms are triangulated... I would venture to say probably not. :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brokenshamless_@Dec 3 2004, 10:21 AM
> *how do you like this one???
> 
> 
> ...


uuuuuummmmmm... I'm not even going to ask what is going on here... :uh: :uh:


----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 9 2004, 10:11 AM
> *LOL!! GOOD ONE !!!!!! I would be shit out of luck to find one in my city ..
> 
> otherwise i think i might have to hire some L.I.L resources to help me find one......... I might just have to buy yours from you -- Its already used right ??? LOL!!!!!
> ...



I'm sure you will find one if you ask the guys from here... 
Thanks...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'm glad you liked my "tank" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

opps wrong topic... *Edit*


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

i know that wish bone is only for x-frames but is there somthing for a 80's lincoln style suspension to get that affect.


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

any updated pics or diagrams on this? I have gathered the following pics to begin my journey but any more info is always welcome....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

you can also buy them from JEGS catalog........jegs.com


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

do these dims go for g body frames as well? or do we just make it as long as the upper links and use the end by the axle to lengthen and mount up (adjustable like stock replacements are) ??


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Apr 24 2005, 09:17 PM
> *you can also buy them from  JEGS catalog........jegs.com
> [snapback]3046297[/snapback]​*


is this what you were talking about? 










has anyone tried it? 

$132.99 from Jegs....


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Apr 27 2005, 06:23 PM
> *is this what you were talking about?
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

what is it under at jegs.com


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 27 2005, 09:04 PM
> *what is it under at jegs.com
> [snapback]3062782[/snapback]​*


like street sweepaz said: search for "Wishbone Track Locator kit"


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 27 2005, 05:40 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3062595[/snapback]​*


i wouldnt pay 100bucks for that peie of crap, u could make one like that for 30bucks, it looks weakIMO


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Apr 25 2005, 03:13 AM
> *any updated pics or diagrams on this? I have gathered the following pics to begin my journey but any more info is always welcome....
> [snapback]3046280[/snapback]​*












I made that myselfe, that's the first Slingshot on here. What do you need to know, I've helped like +10 people now on how to fabricate those rear ends.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jul 13 2005, 05:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yet you dont reply to my PM's anymore :uh: 

whassup Nicke?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 14 2005, 02:26 AM
> *yet you dont reply to my PM's anymore  :uh:
> 
> whassup Nicke?
> [snapback]3409310[/snapback]​*


I'm sorry homie, I detleted alot of PM's, send me one more and I'll answer you right away, sorry bro...


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Apr 28 2005, 02:23 AM
> *is this what you were talking about?
> 
> 
> ...


You can't run hymne joint at the frame mounts, that way it won't hold the axle sideways.


----------



## orange62impala (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up guys i need to know if anyone has time to build me a slingshot for my 62 impal i live in so cal and my car is ohio


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange62impala_@Jul 14 2005, 03:50 PM
> *whats up guys i need to know if anyone has time to build me a slingshot for my 62 impal i live in so cal and my car is ohio
> [snapback]3414540[/snapback]​*



sure.. we build them ready to install with all the hardware included... 350.00 plus shipping.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jul 14 2005, 04:49 AM
> *You can't run hymne joint at the frame mounts, that way it won't hold the axle sideways.
> [snapback]3410902[/snapback]​*


 These Are also not made for cars running hydraulics. They are made for typical street and race use. While they are stronger and more flexible than stock. They are made for effeciency and speed. They use light materials. Under normal drive conditions they are fine. But start pulling 3-wheels, or hopping, or doing sides. Or just lift way high and they can fail. Alot of 4x4 places offer stronger versions. The main difference with the slingshot design. Is it is specificly designed for the impalas


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 14 2005, 05:52 PM
> *sure.. we build them ready to install with all the hardware included... 350.00 plus shipping.
> [snapback]3414559[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

so do yall think a shlingshot will work for a 83 caddy sedan


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

You would need to Have it specialy fabricated to fit a caddy. But, caddys Dont really need them. The main reason for having a Slingshot on an impala is to eliminate The pannhard bar. A caddy has a 4 link suspension already. different upper arms can be bought or made that allow more flexibility


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

yea i know but im having trouble with my lockup and saw this and thought that it might just work


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Jul 14 2005, 05:09 PM
> *yea i know but im having trouble with my lockup and saw this and thought that it might just work
> [snapback]3414996[/snapback]​*


drop the mounting points for the upper trailing arms about 5" and you'll be good... you will have to get a telescopic driveshaft however.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 14 2005, 04:52 PM
> *sure.. we build them ready to install with all the hardware included... 350.00 plus shipping.
> [snapback]3414559[/snapback]​*



cant wait to mount mine


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 14 2005, 11:37 PM
> *cant wait to mount mine
> [snapback]3416583[/snapback]​*


Is this the Black Magic "kit"?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jul 14 2005, 10:53 PM
> *Is this the Black Magic "kit"?
> [snapback]3416634[/snapback]​*


yes it is!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

Also available in Chrome!!! 

[attachmentid=214695]

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 15 2005, 09:53 AM
> *Also available in Chrome!!!
> 
> [attachmentid=214695]
> ...


Are those trailing arms extended?

How much for all that pretty shiny stuff?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

if remember correctly they extend them 1"
they're doin a great job there in sin city
been to the shop myself some time ago
...had to travell 6000 miles but it was worth it


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jul 15 2005, 10:21 AM
> *Are those trailing arms extended?
> 
> How much for all that pretty shiny stuff?
> [snapback]3418312[/snapback]​*


we build the trailing arms/wishbone to whatever length that you want...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 15 2005, 09:56 AM
> *we build the trailing arms/wishbone to whatever length that you want...
> [snapback]3418508[/snapback]​*


What's up Mark?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jul 15 2005, 10:58 AM
> *What's up Mark?
> [snapback]3418515[/snapback]​*


same shit, different day... you working this weekend???


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jul 15 2005, 12:21 PM
> *Are those trailing arms extended?
> 
> How much for all that pretty shiny stuff?
> [snapback]3418312[/snapback]​*



these are extended 2" from stock...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 15 2005, 09:59 AM
> *same shit, different day... you working this weekend???
> [snapback]3418521[/snapback]​*


Naw... Saturdays and Sundays off :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jul 15 2005, 11:12 AM
> *Naw... Saturdays and Sundays off  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3418569[/snapback]​*


you should come to AZ with us on Saturday... should be a lot of fun!!!


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jul 14 2005, 06:26 PM
> *These Are also not made for cars running hydraulics. They are made for typical street and race use. While they are stronger and more flexible than stock. They are made for effeciency and speed. They use light materials. Under normal drive conditions they are fine. But start pulling 3-wheels, or hopping, or doing sides. Or just lift way high and they can fail. Alot of 4x4 places offer stronger versions. The main difference with the slingshot design. Is it is specificly designed for the impalas
> [snapback]3414769[/snapback]​*


That is correct.. I have been doing some research on this and the "Wishbone Track Locator kit" is not for us.. 

Not only would it not be strong enough, but it also has a slip shaft on the bottom. If you look closely the bottom hyme joint and rod it attaches to; you will see that it is free moving... :thumbsdown: 

I have decided to go with the Black Magic kit myself.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 15 2005, 11:51 AM
> *you should come to AZ with us on Saturday... should be a lot of fun!!!
> [snapback]3419035[/snapback]​*


Shit, nobody even told me bout going out of town...


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## orange62impala (Jan 28, 2005)

hey vegas hopper why does your 3 link not have a plate in the middle for renforcement?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange62impala_@Jul 22 2005, 02:39 PM
> *hey vegas hopper why does your 3 link not have a plate in the middle for renforcement?
> [snapback]3459227[/snapback]​*


because it doesn't need it...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jul 15 2005, 04:21 PM
> *Are those trailing arms extended?
> 
> How much for all that pretty shiny stuff?
> [snapback]3418312[/snapback]​*


pm me... how much would the chrome sling shot be?.... and there has to be more material to mount those to the frame right...(pic of non plated version) ...
aleady have lower trailing arms chrome


----------



## orange62impala (Jan 28, 2005)

vegas hopper what all does the kit come with does it come with trailing arms with powerballs and bushings? how much for chrome?


----------



## hillbillyrider (May 5, 2005)

hey vegas hopper- can i use the trailing arms i already have and have you make me a wishbone?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

yes, you can use your stock trailing arms... the kit comes with everything that you will need, frame and axle mounts, bushings, and all the hardware... as well as a diagram showing where to place the mounts on the frame... the bare metal kit is 350.00 and the chrome kit is 435.00... and those prices are plus shipping.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange62impala_@Jul 28 2005, 04:01 PM~3499191
> *vegas hopper what all does the kit come with does it come with trailing arms with powerballs and bushings? how much for chrome?
> *



the wishbone kit is seperate... but if you want to get both as a complete rear kit, then I'm sure we can hook you up....


----------

